

CAKE (JavaScript scenegraph library for canvas) - teamonkey
http://glimr.rubyforge.org/cake/canvas.html#CatmullRom

======
_delirium
According to the Google Code page, it's currently looking for a new
maintainer: <http://code.google.com/p/cakejs/>

------
daeken
Wow, I'm damn impressed by the performance. This may finally give me an excuse
to write some real JS demos; wonder how small it can be packed to.

